# New to saltwater and could use some help



## montescarlos (Apr 3, 2011)

I just setup a new saltwater tank two weeks ago. I have 20lbs of live sand and 20lbs of live rock. I noticed today that the sand is clumping. Why could this be happening? Also i have seen no signs of ammonia yet, Why?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Add a couple of Damsel fish or Mollies (Satwater Adjusted) to your tank and your Ammonia level should begin to climb. Ammonia is generated when Protein is decomposed by Bacteria.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You have to wait for that live rock to go through a die off. Unless it had been fully cycled before. Unsure why the sand is clumping other than possibly a bacteria mass. I wouldnt add fish to the system, i dont like the thought of killing them if something goes wrong. Where'd you get the rock and sand and how long was it cycling before you got a hold of it?


----------



## montescarlos (Apr 3, 2011)

I got the live rock from my lfs. It was fully cured and they told me I could put it right in tank the tank was setup a few days before I added it. I agree I don't wanna add fish untill I no it is alright.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd watch it for at least a week before adding anything yet. I did the same thing and it took a 1.5 weeks to get everything going. Just keep tabs on your parameters. You should see at least a small cycle.
After you know the cycle is done, add your cleaning crew. then your fish and some simple corals.


----------



## carmine00700 (Apr 13, 2011)

i just strated mine too...sand just started turning brown...i bought some hermet crabs and a peppermint shrimp...will they clean things up...i never built up any ammonia though.


----------

